# Who is creator of Blue Whale Dare, a dangerous suicide game that killed a 14-year-old?



## Flash (Aug 3, 2017)

The Blue Whale dare is apparently a suicide game where a group of ‘whale’ administrators or curators give a particular task to complete daily for 50 days and at the end, the participant has to commit suicide. This highly dangerous Blue Whale Challenge is so influential that it has led to the first reported death in India when a 14-year-old boy from Mumbai who jumped off the terrace of his building. 

While we mourn for the little boy, meet another boy who is allegedly responsible for creating the suicidal game. Philipp Budeikin is reportedly one of the men behind the blue whale game and he pleaded guilty in May this year, to inciting teenagers to suicide. Philipp Budeikin, in an interview with Russian press, said that* his victims were “biological waste” and he was “cleansing society”.*

21-year-old Budeikin was held in St Petersburg, Russia for charges of inciting at least 16 teenage girls to kill themselves by taking part in his “game”, BBC reported. The report added that in Russia Budeikin had previously insisted he was innocent, he had no evil plan and was just having fun. In this game, the daily tasks start off easy, such as listening to certain genres of music, waking up at odd hours, watching a horror movie, among others, and then slowly escalate to carving out shapes on one’s skin, self-mutilation and eventually suicide. Police fear that dozens have ‘played’ the game in Russia at the instruction fo Budeikin and other ‘mentors’, and it can continue to grow. In an interview with St Petersburg News, when asked if he really pushed teenagers to their deaths, Budeikin said: ‘*Yes. I truly was doing that. Don’t worry, you’ll understand everything. Everyone will understand.*
*
*images.financialexpress.com/2017/08/blue-whale-list.jpg 
*
Source: Who is creator of Blue Whale Dare, a dangerous suicide game that killed a 14-year-old Mumbai boy

*Please be aware, if you come across this. *


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 3, 2017)

I don't know what everybody will understand.
Insane game, with Non-sense thinking

There are still many websites on web which tells you how to suicide painlessly (Many were Banned)


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 3, 2017)

But why? Why would anyone do this?
The sad thing about this news is that video games in general will be considered evil by parents.


----------



## Flash (Aug 3, 2017)

Blue Whale is not a game, and no it is not making people commit suicide


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 3, 2017)

Flash said:


> Blue Whale is not a game, and no it is not making people commit suicide



Yeah definitely doesn't look like a video game but every media reported it as a video game 
The reputation of videogames got hurt.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 5, 2017)

_
1- *Blue Whale is not an app. You can't install Blue Whale game.* Although now there are many app in the Google Play store, they have nothing to do with the notorious "Blue Whale".

2- Blue Whale is not a game you or your kids can play on a computer. *You can't install it from the web and then play it.* You can't play it on Xbox or Playstation.

3- *There is no particular website, app or service where you can access Blue Whale.* You can't type a website address in Chrome browser and end up inside Blue Whale game or become a part of it.
_
So, how did people play it? I am not asking for the source or link.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2017)

_This psychopathic game started in Russia four years ago on a social networking site called VKontakte. It has already claimed over 130 lives in Russia. It allegedly led to its first suicide in 2015. Philipp Budeikin, a psychology student claimed that he invented the game. Budeikin, who was thrown out of his university, said he was attempting to weed out the society by encouraging those who have no value to take their lives. Other reports claim that the mastermind behind the game, a postman called Ilya Sidorov, 26, was arrested in Moscow, Russia. He used to encourage teenagers to hurt themselves and eventually commit suicide.

Check this : Inventor of suicide game Blue Whale 'admits inciting 16 suicides'

Such Beautiful Girls lost there lives because of sick psychopath _


----------



## Flash (Aug 5, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> _Such Beautiful Girls lost there lives because of sick psychopath _


----------



## Parijat (Aug 21, 2017)

Basically, it was a game where the certain task was given for completion! It had affected many and especially the persons with weak mentality!  
Finally the person behind this in bars and what happened about the game? Is it removed or banned?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 21, 2017)

Parijat said:


> Basically, it was a game where the certain task was given for completion! It had affected many and especially the persons with weak mentality!
> Finally the person behind this in bars and what happened about the game? Is it removed or banned?


In August 2017, the Government of India's Ministry of Electronics and Information Technology directed several internet companies (including Google, Facebook, and Yahoo) to remove all links which direct users to the game.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 21, 2017)

Why are people still calling this a "game"? 

It's the same as this:
Youth dies after drinking boiling tea in one gulp - Times of India


----------



## Parijat (Aug 23, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> In August 2017, the Government of India's Ministry of Electronics and Information Technology directed several internet companies (including Google, Facebook, and Yahoo) to remove all links which direct users to the game.



Great! All of its links are removed across India! Are they removed for all of the countries across the World?


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 25, 2017)

although we can blame the creators of this so-called game as much as we want,the real fault lies with the users themselves who became involved with it and decided to blindly obey such baneful instructions that ultimately led them to commit suicide-if they are such gullible morons who'd readily perform such destructive tasks without worrying about their consequences in the first place,i'd say its rather difficult to feel sorry for them at all.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 25, 2017)

Human Life is a gift given by GOD and I can't apprehend why some weak morons waste it over trivial matters.
I think 86% will be born same with similar levels of intelligence.But why do we waste it by giving some stupid excuses?
India is the youngest nation right now and we have the capability to become a super power within 2030.
That is only if we think or believe in ourselves and not fight among ourselves based on race, creed etc 

Let us take a hypothecal scenario.

Like in the case of evolution where the able minded will survive. ie,.Survival of the fittest.
Some other race will take our place if we don't realize this even now.
Nature will and has always taken its course irrespective of man's blunders but it is us who need to prove that we won't become extinct.

Take for example the great migration due to the conflict in some areas of Asia & Africa. The same will happen to this part of the sub-continent where it's others who will migrate but not us. We always for thousands of years assimilated others but hasn't changed our way of life.

Can we accommodate them or will they replace us because we are not competent enough?

Why the UN is gunning for Climate reforms is what everybody should keep in mind.

PS: Regarding the above game, its just some sort of cleansing of the society and is a sick mind game. Those who are weak and want to seek sick thrills will end up following this game. Nothing more.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 26, 2017)

I don't feel sorry for the dimwits morons who actually have the brain of a pig or whatever to follow all those rules. WTF is wrong with both the creator, the psychic nut, and the followers!


----------



## ico (Aug 26, 2017)

ithehappy said:


> I don't feel sorry for the dimwits morons who actually have the brain of a pig or whatever to follow all those rules. WTF is wrong with both the creator, the psychic nut, and the followers!


Let's have some empathy. Psychological treatment is frowned upon in our country, and people with suicidal thoughts need treatment.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 26, 2017)

ithehappy said:


> I don't feel sorry for the dimwits morons who actually have the brain of a pig or whatever to follow all those rules. WTF is wrong with both the creator, the psychic nut, and the followers!


Buddy, you can't imagine what kind of mental pressure those people had who committed suicide, and as a general consensus we call them sick by mind.
Do you think its as easy as committing suicide, hell NO.
Many of Suicides happen bcoz they QUIT and have no sense for life value left 

My Deep condolences to the Teens who died


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 27, 2017)

I do have empathy for the people who commit suicide in normal way. Obviously they think that their lives have no value left, so go down that path. Its a sudden decision also. But how could I feel empathy for these people, who have the time and patience to follow those many points, which would take lot of time anyway, in days, and still end up committing it! That's what I don't get! 

In any case has the curator of this sodding game been arrested or something?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 28, 2017)

ithehappy said:


> But how could I feel empathy for these people, who have the time and patience to follow those many points, which would take lot of time anyway, in days, and still end up committing it! That's what I don't get!


Well, they are sick and needs proper treatment and consulting. and in their current state of mind they won't listen to the positive values of life and when somebody tells them that Suicide is easier thing to do, they follow it easily.
So, all I can say is they are easy to persuade.


----------

